# Sticky  New Sub-Forum



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

By request, we've added this new sub-forum. We'd love to know what you think!


----------



## KevinWI (Mar 18, 2018)

Great idea...the person that came up with the idea is a genius I think! 


lol


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

Good idea, especially for those looking to keep their bees alive.


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

What is needed then in this forum - subdivisions/threads by a region (or even a state/province sometimes, when an administrative is large enough).

Say:
Upper-Midwest
North-East
Texas
New Zealand
Alaska

Other-wise, this subdivision will turn into a largely useless, hodge-podge pile of postings without appropriate context.
I don't care of wintering bees in Alabama or Texas that much, for example.
I will care of information about North-East or Upper-Midwest.
Without context, this subdivision is not logical.


----------



## squarepeg (Jul 9, 2010)

GregV said:


> What is needed then in this forum - subdivisions/threads


good idea. we'll go with threads for now. i added 'northern midwest' to the title of kevin's thread.


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

Somehow, I fear the thread for the Southeast won't have much in it.


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

I added some sub to this sub-forum kinda as requested. We can edit them or add to / delete as necessary along with pruning posts to the right area. The main sub-forum can hold posts from other areas as well.

KevinWI---yes...genius indeed!

JWPalmer....couldn't resist adding the Southeast!!


----------



## KevinWI (Mar 18, 2018)

squarepeg said:


> good idea. we'll go with threads for now. i added 'northern midwest' to the title of kevin's thread.


You can move it to "upper midwest" sub-forum.


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

KevinWI said:


> You can move it to "upper midwest" sub-forum.


Done!


----------



## little_john (Aug 4, 2014)

Good idea - although it would be useful to have one more sub-forum entitled: "Any other area - please specify in your post" or something like that, for guys in Hawaii, Finland, Britain, Spain, South Africa etc ...
LJ

"The main sub-forum can hold posts from other areas as well." - whoops - missed that.


----------



## squarepeg (Jul 9, 2010)

good job ravenseye!


----------

